# Weave it Up Challenge 2012 (6 Month Edition)



## virtuenow (May 11, 2012)

I really think we need an active Sew in Challenge, so I gathered a lot of the content from the last successful Sew-in challenge from 2010. See for reference. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=423524 (copied). Just thank this post or pm me or comment if you would like to join! Happy hair growing!

*Weave It Up Challenge 2012*
(June 1 2012- December 31, 2012 for 6 month participants)​ 
Weaving your hair is one of the ultimate protective styles for retaining hair length. I’m starting this challenge for those ladies who want to braid it up, then weave it, and leave it alone. The benefit of the challenge is to allow your hair to rest while avoiding heat, over-manipulation and overall damage. By leaving your hair alone it has nothing to do but RETAIN LENGTH!​ 
The Rules: ​ 
*1. Install your weave *(it can be full or partial/ curly, kinky, or straight; may include a braided perimeter) 

*2. Shampoo hair at least once every 2 weeks*

_Instructions on how to shampoo hair while in a weave._

Take an applicator bottle and dilute your shampoo with water. Lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave. It will create an almost instant lather, then GENTLY massage your scalp in between the track to loosen dirt, debris, and build up. Rinse.)

*3. Moisturize your braided hair at least 2-3x a week*

_Instructions on how to moisturize hair._

Lightly mist your favorite watery moisturizer or leave in and apply to braided hair or;
Create your own moisturizer by diluting a light conditioner and spritzing your braided hair or;
Use an applicator bottle filled with your preferred moisturizer and apply to braided hair.

Product suggestions include African Royale Braid Spray, Infusium 23, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner, or a mix of part water/conditioner (VO5 or Suave)/ aloe vera juice/ and/or oil.

*4. Keep trimming to a bare minimum. *You can dust your ends for knots and splits before each installation. 

*5. Leave your weave in for an appropriate amount of time. *Up to two to three months max is ideal. Disclaimer: Trying to push the install beyond four months increases the likelihood of matting and tangles. However, there are members who have done so successfully.

*6. Shampoo and Deep Condition your hair after each removal and before each installation.*

*7. Re-install weave within 1-3 weeks upon removal.*

*8. Check in regularly, motivate, discuss, and post pictures of your beautiful hair and installs.* 

*9. Post your regimen and staple products!*

*Helpful Links (Updated 5.13.12)*: 

Ediese's Do's and Don't of Weave Care 
Reniece the Weavologist's FAQs 
How to Maintain Weave for Several Months 
Nichi's Successful Install 
Another Nichi Successful Install 
Amaka127's Weave Regimen
Basic Weave Care
Weave Care FAQs 
How to Care for a Weave
Sealing Weft Tutorial
Battling the Itchies
Tips for Taking Down Sew In
Pictures of Sew Ins
Ultimate Bohyme Brazilian Kinky Curly Thread
Weave Challenge 2010 
Weave Challenge 2008 
Weave Challenge 2007 
Weave Challenge 2006

THIS IS A 6 MONTH CHALLENGE; You may extend at your own leisure. Please have your weave installed by June 1, 2012. ​ 
Optional: a starting picture of your own hair 
Required: an ending picture--preferably comparison pictures of your start and finish.
I will buzz everyone to post at the end of challenge. Where's the fun if we cannot see the results? Everyone is highly encourage to post pictures of their installs, new growth, progress, etc. in order the keep the thread interesting and informative.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=423524 (copied & modified-- giving credit to the source)​ 
*****Starting Questions *(copy & paste)*:*​ 
*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):*

*Why are you wearing sew-ins:*

*Regimen:*

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

*End of challenge goal:*

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*
__________________

*Participants (will regularly add names through June*):

*Kinchen*
*Ms.blue*
*mEmYSELFaNDj*
*ZebraPrintLover*
*beana*
*SkySurfer*
*TopShelf*
*irisak*
*Lexxi*
*YoursTrulyRE*
*beautyintheyes*
*SunySydeofLyfe*
*Thequirkyone*
*Scarcity21*
*Platinum*
*Havilland*
*Krisalexs*
*VLove29*
*CurlyCrown85*
*Nayna*
*JerriBlank*
*ChocolateBabySteps*
*YaYa24*
*TinaGreen10*
*kinky curlygenie*
*TSmith*
*Waffigrl*
*Camilla*
*Carmelella *
*Haddasah*
*Smartkutie03*
*Tah620*
*BeautifulSharece*
est.April1983
Oneprettypa
Mwenye_Heri
AyannaDivine
AXtremeTakeover


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 11, 2012)

Count Me in I just have to find the hair and a stylist


----------



## ms.blue (May 11, 2012)

I'm in!  I'm getting a new install this Saturday.  Is it a requirement to leave the install for three months ? I ask this b/c I generally only like keeping my install for two months at a time.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (May 11, 2012)

I'm in! Currently wearing a kinky curly 3/4 wig, its so easy too maintain and blend, I don't even need to use heat on my leave out yes! I was already planning to wear this on the daily until December updates so I'm happy to join this challenge.


----------



## virtuenow (May 11, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> I'm in! I'm getting a new install this Saturday. Is it a requirement to leave the install for three months ? I ask this b/c I generally only like keeping my install for two months at a time.


 
No! You can leave it in for as little or as long as u like. However, it has prviously been advised not to go beyond 3months. Those who are truly skilled and take good care of their hair underneath can go up to 6months. ETA: some members have reported doing so w/good results.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

I *NEED* in, I have a U-Part that I washed and DC yesterday and will be putting on tomorrow. 

I am 4 months post and its killing me, I cant do this mess..... IDK if I wanna transition or relax.

I want to go to the salon and get my overall hair inspected before getting a sew in. So I will be ready by June 1. I will take pics after getting a relaxer or straighten and ends clipped.

Off I go to ready the other threads that were posted.

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):*
I am wearing a u-part and wigs (LF) so it will be a month at a time.

*Regimen: *
Once a take down braids, prepoo, wash, overnight DC and rebraid right back up. Spray braids daily with spritzer mixture. MN on my edges and in btwn braids. Ever 8 weeks go get ends dusted.
Keeping it real simple.....

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
My usual for my hair, CON Green (poo), and whatever kinda conditioner I have at home mixed with oils

My weave, I ONLY use Dove Intense Moisture (poo and con) and a quarter amount of Chi Silk Infusion. Wash weekly or ever 2 weeks*.*

*End of challenge goal:*
Really dont know at the moment, thats determines if I am transitioning or not. If not then healthy, thick, BSL hair.

*Post a starting length picture:*
In my fotki.


----------



## ms.blue (May 11, 2012)

virtuenow, you could wear one install for 6 months?  Wow, I would be so tired of the install.


----------



## beana (May 11, 2012)

I'm in, I wear weaves 2 month at a time with 2-4 week breaks in between.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 11, 2012)

I'm in! I currently have a crochet weave with my edges left out to reduce tension, i hope to keep it for 1 and a 1/2 - 2 months


----------



## virtuenow (May 11, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> @virtuenow, you could wear one install for 6 months?  Wow, I would be so tired of the install.



Well i change the hair out to keep the style new and interesting halfway thru my installs. I havent kept it in for 6mo yet but I think I have reached that skill level!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

Is there a minimum that we have to keep it in?


----------



## virtuenow (May 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Is there a minimum that we have to keep it in?



 No, there is no minimum.  Just as long as you're wearing mostly weaves w/short breaks in-between! Yep


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> No, there is no minimum. Just as long as you're wearing mostly weaves w/short breaks in-between! Yep


 
Ok cause with my U-Part I was thinking about no longer than a month, that way I can take it down, wash it, DC forever, and then go back in.

If I happen to get a full weave I would go longer.


----------



## TopShelf (May 11, 2012)

Count me in......Plan on buying my hair tomorrow and installing next week

Does anyone plan on using silk thread as opposed to the thread they use at the salon?

I just order some from hairfactory.com. Shipping was free and it was $8. I've never used it before but I figured that it wouldn't hurt to try.

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): My goal is for atleast 4 months but I would love to do six.*

*Why are you wearing sew-ins: I want to retain more length, hopefully this will somehow help*

*Regimen: Cowash maybe daily and fully wash atleast every two weeks with deep condition*

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: Weave, I'll use Garnier and some other leave-ins that are not that pricey and for my hair I'll continue to use my Darcy's along with my oils*

*End of challenge goal: Full Healthy Apl*

*Post a starting length picture:*










__________________


----------



## irisak (May 12, 2012)

I'm in. I've been wearing weaves for almost a year as my protective style. Here's a starting pic. I wear full weaves with lace closures and only take 2 or 3 day breaks but I baby my hair during those breaks. I also moisturize using an applicator bottle with an mn, rosewater, vatika,grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## virtuenow (May 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone thus far!  We've got a good group going!  The thread should be encouraging for those who baby their hair under their weaves.  I noticed some of us are already "weaved up", including myself!  Will post reggie and pics soon.  





irisak said:


> I'm in. I've been wearing weaves for almost a year as my protective style. Here's a starting pic. I wear full weaves with lace closures and only take 2 or 3 day breaks but I baby my hair during those breaks. I also moisturize using an applicator bottle with an mn, rosewater, vatika,grapeseed oil mix.
> 
> View attachment 149353



Thanks irisak, you look to be about APL.  That moisturizer sounds good .


----------



## lexxi (May 12, 2012)

You can count me in I will be reinstalling next week I just came out of a sew in and Im waiting on extra hair so I can make a u part wig ,this challenge will be perfect for the personal megatek/sulfur challenge Im in.Im trying to retain atleast 3in or more.


----------



## irisak (May 12, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone thus far!  We've got a good group going!  The thread should be encouraging for those who baby their hair under their weaves.  I noticed some of us are already "weaved up", including myself!  Will post reggie and pics soon.
> 
> Thanks irisak, you look to be about APL.  That moisturizer sounds good .



Thanks. The only thing about the mn is the nitrates do give me brief headache when I first apply them. The rosewater keeps the vatika from smelling like curry goat in my head.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 12, 2012)

About to put my hair on.....Will post pics once I am done.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 13, 2012)

Washed my hair yday, then spritzed with a water/conditioner/castor oil mix . Head feels happy


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Washed my hair yday, then spritzed with a water/conditioner/castor oil mix . Head feels happy


 
I do the samething to my braids using HS14n1, AVJ, and Infusium 23. You just gave me the idea to add oil into the mix.....


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 13, 2012)

I want to join I have a question I so scared of mold and stuff I hear that can build up and I love to wash my hair I just use aloe and oil mixes to my hair underneath and I air dry my hair cause I'm a no heat challenge but I used the blow dryer on cold so I didn't cheat lol will it still build up?


----------



## SkySurfer (May 13, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I want to join I have a question I so scared of mold and stuff I hear that can build up and I love to wash my hair I just use aloe and oil mixes to my hair underneath and I air dry my hair cause I'm a no heat challenge but I used the blow dryer on cold so I didn't cheat lol will it still build up?




A blow dryer on cold isn't  too bad it's like accelerated air drying 
maybe try a hooded dryer for faster drying, if you're afraid of mildewing.
I know it's heat but it's indirect lol

What i personally do is i wash early in the morning and let my braids under the weave air-dry for the whole day. By the end of the day they are dry and non-funky-smelling LOL

You can still use your aloe vera and oils, but maybe slightly less often than you would do for your own loose hair, because 1) you want to avoid matting and 2) your hair is protected under the weave, so it won't dry out as fast

I spritz my hair every 2-3 days, because i don't want my hair to be constantly damp and develop that mildewy 'fragrance' lol.

Like everything it's a question of moderation


----------



## SkySurfer (May 13, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I do the samething to my braids using HS14n1, AVJ, and Infusium 23. You just gave me the idea to add oil into the mix.....



And you just reminded me to add a bit of keratin mist to my mist occasionally lol!

I need to get my hands on summodat hawaiian silky, i hear good things, but i don't know where to find it in London...i'm gonna go on a bit of a treasure hunt haha


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 13, 2012)

I want to play. Sewing my hair in today. 2 month maximum. Happy hair growth!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

> *And you just reminded me to add a bit of keratin mist to my mist occasionally lol*!
> 
> I need to get my hands on summodat *hawaiian silky*, i hear good things, but i don't know where to find it in London...i'm gonna go on a bit of a treasure hunt haha


 
SkySurfer, yall dont carry it in yall regular BSS. Do yall have a Sallys?
I try to keep the balance of that Moisture and Protein....



> *I want to play*. Sewing my hair in today. 2 month maximum. Happy hair growth!


 
SunySydeofLyfe, LOL, come on with it then.


----------



## virtuenow (May 13, 2012)

I'm summoning everyone from the Weave 2012 challenge (the thread died and could not be revived  ).  This will be an active 6 month challenge with active challengers, so everyone feel free to join share your regimen, your challenges and victories please bronzebomb, camilla, havilland, humility1990, kinky curlygenie MekyakaKinkerbelle Geminigirl Kerryann Nayna Platinum Lovelylocs DarkChyld


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2012)

I'm currently weaved-up at the moment. I'll probably keep it for another 3-4 weeks, then take it down. I'm not sure if I'm going to re-use the same hair again or try another type.

I've been slacking on growth aids lately but I'm probably make a sulfur/MN mix this week. I may consider ordering MegaTek as well.


----------



## virtuenow (May 13, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I want to join I have a question I so scared of mold and stuff I hear that can build up and I love to wash my hair I just use aloe and oil mixes to my hair underneath and I air dry my hair cause I'm a no heat challenge but I used the blow dryer on cold so I didn't cheat lol will it still build up?



 I also air dry my hair after washing.  I've never had anything close to mildew smells or mold.  I've never heard anyone report such either.  I read some posts that said you should blowdry or sit under hairdryer but I use if I need to dry in a hurry.


----------



## krisalexs (May 14, 2012)

I would like to be in the challenge


----------



## vlove29 (May 14, 2012)

I would also like to join the challenge as well. I just got a fresh install on Saturday and will keep it in for around 3 months. This is my third install. Given the amount of growth I have experienced and the tremendous difference in strength between my natural hair and relaxed hair, I think I will be working to transition to natural. I am currently NL.

For those getting installs with a net, how do you manage to do the following to keep your own hair healthy?:

Shampoo/Condition
M&S


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 14, 2012)

I'm in! I've cornrowed my hair and am wearing a wig until my next install.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> SkySurfer, yall dont carry it in yall regular BSS. Do yall have a Sallys?
> I try to keep the balance of that Moisture and Protein....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 14, 2012)

Ohh I want to join but iv been in installs all year and I want to do crocht braids for summr, I'm wearing a wig atm so I can hav a break from thrm lol


----------



## Lovelylocs (May 14, 2012)

I have 3 tracks of straight hair in. I want to try a curly style next, but I don't know if I'll be able to style it myself if I do that. I want to be able to go from straight to curly.


----------



## irisak (May 14, 2012)

vlove29 said:


> I would also like to join the challenge as well. I just got a fresh install on Saturday and will keep it in for around 3 months. This is my third install. Given the amount of growth I have experienced and the tremendous difference in strength between my natural hair and relaxed hair, I think I will be working to transition to natural. I am currently NL.
> 
> For those getting installs with a net, how do you manage to do the following to keep your own hair healthy?:
> 
> ...



For the shampoo/conditioner, use and applicator bottle and dilute the shampoo/condish so you can get under the net.  Same for M&S I just mix the oil in with the moisturizer.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

I am thinking about getting me a curly unit for the summer.....Oh let me post pics of the hair I am wearing now.

I wasnt able to add them to my Fotki cause its tripping right now but I will do it later. This is my U-Part wig that I made 7 months ago with Indian Natural Wave.

1st pic is how I roll her up at night.
2nd pic was from Saturday
3rd pic was from the winter time
4 and 5 and how my hair is braided underneath my wig


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

Another pics of the braids underneath from a top view, not my head but the same pattern.

Hair in its natural state


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I'm summoning everyone from the Weave 2012 challenge (the thread died and could not be revived  ). This will be an active 6 month challenge with active challengers, so everyone feel free to join share your regimen, your challenges and victories please @bronzebomb, @camilla, @havilland, @humility1990, @kinky curlygenie @MekyakaKinkerbelle @Geminigirl @Kerryann @Nayna @Platinum @Lovelylocs @DarkChyld


 
I am trying to stay as active a possible because I know me. When I start slacking IDC anymore LOL



virtuenow said:


> I also air dry my hair after washing.* I've never had anything close to mildew smells or mold. I've never heard anyone report such either.* I read some posts that said you should blowdry or sit under hairdryer but I use if I need to dry in a hurry.


 
I was thinking the same thing but IDK.



SkySurfer said:


> SkySurfer, yall dont carry it in yall regular BSS. Do yall have a Sallys?
> I try to keep the balance of that Moisture and Protein....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, if he dont have it, tell him to order some. You know you can do that right.....


----------



## Nayna (May 14, 2012)

I want to join but I doubt I'm going to get another install when I take this out.  I want some long senegalese twists for while.  I'll get another install in August.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 14, 2012)

I'm in. Just started wearing a sew-in and will probably wear them for awhile to get to my goal length and because of my hectic work/school schedule.

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): *
At least six months but thinking about wearing them until I finish school in Dec 2013.

*Regimen:*
Install and wear for 10-12 weeks, then redo.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: *Elucence shampoo (diluted in applicator bottle), Dove moisture conditioner (on weave), Mix of water, infusium 23 repair & renew, and JBCO (on my hair and weave), alter ego condish (my hair), shea moisture curl smoothie (my hair as needed)

*End of challenge goal:*
BSB length and thicker healthier hair

*Post a starting length picture:*
I'm currently in a weave (installed 5/4) but starting length was 1" from APL in back and chin length in front.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 14, 2012)

I'm in.
I've been in a kinky curly weave for the past 6 weeks,and it will stay in for 6 more,even though my tracks are hanging. . Ion care.
The hair's been shedding,so I'm gonna get some tracks added to the thin spots,and keep it truckin.
My ng is well maintained,and I'm using mostly Wen fig in the tracks,so I feel good abt that. 
After this sew in is removed,I'll do back to back dc's for 2 weeks to a month,then the weave is right back in for 6 more weeks. I need more length!!!


----------



## ChocolateBabySteps (May 14, 2012)

Me! Me! I wanna join!

How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): weekly I take it down to intensely wash/moisturize/deep cond. my hair

Why are you wearing sew-ins: protective style while awaiting growth/repair

Regimen: Take down weave, wash w/ sulfate-free shampoo, D.C w/ Nexxus for 1 hr under cap/dryer plus 1 hr of cap/body heat, followed w/ Cantu Shea leave-in, re-braid hair, seal w/ coconut oil and another leave-in, apply black castor oil to scalp, re-apply sew-in.

Products you are using for your weave: Profectiv oil sheen prior to flat ironing

End of challenge goal: thick, lustrous hair like Nina Pruitt's on YouTube!!


----------



## yaya24 (May 14, 2012)

virtuenow,
Can I be added?
Planning on wearing wigs vs weave.

6 weeks cornrows per "install"
washing weekly


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 14, 2012)

I can't find any hair that I like, this is what I am wearing now (minus the color) I was thinking about getting two and wear one for a month.
http://www.sensationnel.com/catalog/catproduct/details?brandid=25


----------



## SkySurfer (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> LOL, if he dont have it, tell him to order some. You know you can do that right.....



Haha, yeah I know.. but i'm trying to curb my online purchases.
Anyhow....onwards with the challenge


----------



## havilland (May 15, 2012)

I'm in. For the summer. 

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): *
I'm doing at least two installs from June to October. 

*Regimen:*
Install and wear for 8 weeks. My hair is fine. So any longer leads to too much tangling. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: *I use hairveda shampoo diluted or dr bronners on my braids. Deep condition with hairveda moisture pro light protein condish. Same on my hair. Chi keratin mist for my braids and hot six oil. 

*End of challenge goal:*


Mid back length. 

My starting pic is my siggy.  I'm BBSL. BARELY BSL. LOL! ;-)

*Post a starting length picture:*
in siggy march 2012


----------



## Lanea87 (May 15, 2012)

ChocolateBabySteps said:


> Me! Me! I wanna join!
> 
> How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): *weekly I take it down to intensely wash/moisturize/deep cond. my hair*
> 
> ...


 
ChocolateBabySteps, you need to be my personal buddy in this challenge since you are also taking down weekly. And I love Nina Pruitt's hair, off to go look at her on YT havent seen her in a while.



SkySurfer said:


> Haha, yeah I know.. *but i'm trying to curb my online purchases.*
> Anyhow....onwards with the challenge


 
SkySurfer, noooo LOL tell the owner of the BSS (the weird guy) to order it to put into his store. Thats what I was trying to say.


----------



## irisak (May 15, 2012)

ChocolateBabySteps said:


> Me! Me! I wanna join!
> 
> How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): weekly I take it down to intensely wash/moisturize/deep cond. my hair
> 
> ...


You take down an entire install once a week, or a U-part wig?


----------



## SkySurfer (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> ChocolateBabySteps, you need to be my personal buddy in this challenge since you are also taking down weekly. And I love Nina Pruitt's hair, off to go look at her on YT havent seen her in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> SkySurfer, noooo LOL tell the owner of the BSS (the weird guy) to order it to put into his store. Thats what I was trying to say.



Ahaha I get you, a bit of a missing-brain moment there, I think exams are depleting my brain cells haha.
I will look into it, thanks ZebraPrintLover


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 15, 2012)

How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):  I am not sure I was thinking two months but my ma did these braids so good, I just may make it 3...

Why are you wearing sew-ins: Convenience

Regimen:  Poo/DC leave out 1x per week alternating protein and moisture, apply braid spray and WGO and air dry. Not apply anything during the week, trying an experiment to see if I can avoid washing so much. Poo/DC entire head every 2 weeks. 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: Anything I have on hand, PJ products need to go!

End of challenge goal: BSL

Post a starting length picture: I dont have a recent one, but I dont think I have gotten much growth from the last pic. **Update with Pic later**


----------



## virtuenow (May 15, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> @virtuenow,
> Can I be added?
> Planning on wearing wigs vs weave.
> 
> ...


 yaya24 Yes of course, we would be glad to have you!


----------



## virtuenow (May 15, 2012)

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):*
I have been in sew ins since July '11. Yay, almost a full year. I planned to do a total of 18months to 2yrs (wow, huh?)

*Why are you wearing sew-ins:*
I was unsuccessful at retaining length with my out styles. I have very tight 4b hair that seems to break w/alot of manipulation (which was kinda required until I pic up some new skills). I experienced alot of breakage and want to grow my hair back w/the utmost care

*Regimen:*
Deep Condtion weekly, spritz hair w/moisture spritzy every other day and seal w/JBCO

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
For my hair, I am using the moisture drenched pre-poo (aloe vera juice/castor/jojoba/evco) and Aubrey Organics GPB/HSR on damp pre-poo soaked hair for a DC. I use a diluted shampoo for my scalp. Basically any shampoo in my stash that I'm trying to get rid of.  Then I rins it all out and do an oil rinse w/castor oil...For the weave hair, I'm using water and castor oil spritz to detangle & Tangle Teezer. I stopped using it on my own hair a long time ago but I found it works great on wigs and weaves. I use Trader Joes Nourish Spa to co-wash the hair.

*End of challenge goal*:
I would love to be full APL and grazing BSL

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*
To Be Continued. I cut my hair right before the first install. The stylist cut about 4-6 inches.


----------



## bronzebomb (May 15, 2012)

I am wearing wigs, not weaves.  Am ion rhe right thread!


----------



## virtuenow (May 15, 2012)

bronzebomb said:


> I am wearing wigs, not weaves.  Am ion rhe right thread!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149927



I think wigs should be fine too.  The idea is that you are going for longer stints of not manipulating the hair and letting it grow while taking good care.  I always felt excluded b/c I couldn't do weaves, so I think some wig and extension braid wearers should be fine for joining this challenge!


----------



## yaya24 (May 15, 2012)

*How Long are you wearing wigs (total):*
I plan commiting to 1 year starting today. So June 15, 2013 I will decide what the next goal will be. Long term I'm thinking 10.14.2014 I'll meet my goal and can do buns and try "out" styles more.

*Why are you wearing wigs:*
I used to wear wigs post BC as my method of PS but fell off early last summer after I gained length and wanted to "play in it". . My hair is fine and like to be left alone.

I WANT to get to MBL stretched. By my 30th bday. Thats 10.14.2014
So retention is my reason.

*Wig Regimen:*
Shampoo scalp weekly. Deep Condtion weekly. Spritz hair w/ my moisture spritzy every day and seal w/crisco oil.

Edges & Ends-- JBCO.

Night-- 2-3xs a week overnight baggy w/ GA

Cowash as needed. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your wig*
HAIR: 

W/cornrows- Leave in: Mix of hempseed oil/Apricot Kernel Oil/Garnier fructis sleek and shine conditioner/ distilled water. Mixed in a spray bottle for daily spritz

Tea Rinse at week 4 (nettle tea)

Deep conditioner (under steam): AO HHSR diluted with aloe vera juice

Shampoo (for scalp ONLY as needed): Castile peppermint soap
Cowash: V05 mm.

Scalp (baggy nights): sulfur mix

Once cornrows are down- I will do a protein treatment (JOICO KPak Reconstruct-with steam) and shampoo the length of my hair(w/ Elasta QP creme conditioning).

Get it blowdried/ cornrowed and repeat.

WIG: 
Chi silk infusion or Organix Argan oil for shine
Conditioner- Whatever I have in my stash that I am trying to get rid of..
Shampoo - Organix argan oil

*End of challenge goal*:
I would love to be grazing-full BSL by June 2013

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*
I am in week 2 of 6 of my current cornrows. Once mid June hits, I will be back with pictures.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 15, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I think wigs should be fine too.  The idea is that you are going for longer stints of not manipulating the hair and letting it grow while taking good care.  I always felt excluded b/c I couldn't do weaves, so I think some wig and extension braid wearers should be fine for joining this challenge!



In that case I'm comin back I'm in I will b alternating between weaves, wigs and crotcht braids


----------



## TopShelf (May 16, 2012)

Yaaaaay...

I've got my bohyme hair and my silk thread. I can't wait til sat which is when I get my sew in done!!!!!


----------



## virtuenow (May 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> Yaaaaay...
> 
> I've got my bohyme hair and my silk thread. I can't wait til sat which is when I get my sew in done!!!!!



I'm also wearing Bohyme Brazilian (Bobraz).  I love it and don't think I'll use anything else!  I put castor oil on my thread to make for a smooth, breakage free install.  Where do you get your silk thread, that sounds interesting.  Is it thick like sew in thread or is it like regular sewing thread?


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in. I currently have a quick weave *I guess you can call it that* I don't really know what it is. It's a cap with an invisible part. I've been wearing sew-ins for the past 8 months and I wanted to give my hair a break. With this invisible part thingy; I can wash and deep condition my hair every two weeks. I'm growing my hair back to MBL. I'm currently back to SL due to cutting my own hair by accident in the back It is what it is now I need to grow it back


----------



## yaya24 (May 17, 2012)

Here are pics of the wig I am wearing today.

Its a full lace human Chinese remy that I got from bestlace wigs a few years back. 

I do not use glue or tape. Just bobbi pins and I sewed an elastic strip in the back. (BHM tips).

It's been chopped up, dyed, fried and laid to the side. BUT Its still kicking..

*I have no makeup on yet.. running on my first cup of coffee.. so yea


----------



## waffigrl (May 17, 2012)

I'm in. I need to give my hair a break so I can finally get to my APL goal length

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):* 6 weeks at a time

*Why are you wearing sew-ins:* Summer internship hair + give my hair a break

*Regimen: * Wash scalp and hair once a week (I exercise and sweat way too much to make it to 2 weeks...attack of the weave patter lol). Moisturize my braids every 3 days. Also twist my leave out every evening.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: On my hair, I'll use some giovanni+water+tea tree oil mix. On my weave, I'll get some curly hair leave in conditioner (organix maybe? I need to go and do some youtube research). I'll also be using kinky curly hair from aliexpress

*End of challenge goal:* To have retained 3 inches and be on my way to APL,

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*

Starting length is basically 5-6 inches all around, with a goal of 9 inches all around by Christmas. Condition is pretty healthy since I had a trim a few weeks ago and have been hennaing and DCing every week since then. Hair is popping!  But it needs to rest


----------



## camilla (May 17, 2012)

sorry ladies i was waiting for my hair just arrived virgin chinese straight i will be trying the boiling method bc now i want curly hair instead and i saw some great yt vids i will post picts of the process i self install and will install sat or sunday


----------



## Carmelella (May 18, 2012)

How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): 8-12 weeks at a time

Why are you wearing sew-ins: Growing out my natural hair to at least bra strap length before I wear it out.

Regimen: I wash every two weeks with ORS moisturizing shampoo or Creme of nature shampoo and then condition with Aussie 3 minute miracle.  Dry under hooded dryer then flat iron the weave hair.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: Not much at all.  I pretty much set it and forget it until wash day.  I've had no issues with retention or dryness.  The short hair pic was last october after my big chop.

End of challenge goal: Armpit length by august/september.... bra strap by december


Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:

The front of my hair (bang) is maybe 1/2 cm past my nose, the sides of my hair is a tad past my collar bone (middle of bone), and the back is full shoulder length.

I only have a unstretched shrinked picture of my natural hair taken right before my install.

Current weave: bobby boss full head with bang closure.  I added some color to the front with outre hair but that hair sheds and tangles so i'll be removing that soon.  Looking for a new brand of hair, tired of bobby boss.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 18, 2012)

A week done, 5 weeks left. I need to not get bored and take down this weave  Need to stay strong so I can reap the rewards...


----------



## TopShelf (May 18, 2012)

I'm coloring the perimeter of my hair black which is already dyed reddish brown with bigen. So that it matches my black bohyme hair. I hope that I don't regret this. I tried to use a rinse but it didn't take.


----------



## virtuenow (May 18, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> Here are pics of the wig I am wearing this today.
> 
> Its a full lace human Chinese remy that I got from bestlace wigs a few years back.
> 
> ...


 
If that's how wigs look, then I may have to revisit!  Its very natural looking.  Its hard to make a wig not look like a wig, I can always spot them; but this looks good.



TopShelf said:


> I'm coloring the perimeter of my hair black which is already dyed reddish brown with bigen. So that it matches my black bohyme hair. I hope that I don't regret this. I tried to use a rinse but it didn't take.


 
Now that's dedication to the weave!  Instead of coloring the weave, you're color your hair .


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

Still in this thang....

Tomorrow makes 7 days that I have had my cornrows in. IDK if I am going to push it to 14 or go ahead and take them out Sunday after church and redo them (as was planned).

My leave out section isnt weight down so I might leave them in and be a lazy bum for another 7 days.


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 19, 2012)

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):*
 Doing wigs instead of sew-ins until further notice.
Cornrow hair every 2 to 4 weeks.

*Why are you wearing sew-ins:*
 As a protective style to retain length.

*Regimen:*
 Cornrow hair every 2 to 4 weeks.
Take down to wash, deep condition, and do a protein treatment (if needed).
Stretch hair with curlformers.
Cornrow stretched hair.
Repeat every 2 to 4 weeks.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
 Applying coconut oil to cornrows once daily.
Spraying with water/glycerin mix 2 to 3 times daily.

*End of challenge goal:*
 In six months, I hope to retain at least 4 inches worth of growth.

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*
My starting length is 5 inches in the front and 5.5 inches on the sides and towards the back.


----------



## TopShelf (May 19, 2012)

Today's install of the Bohyme Brazilian hair. I waited damn near 4 hours so that I can get one particular stylist. She used my silk thread (and loved it) and braided my hair just the way that I wanted so that I wouldn't get the bulky feeling on the bottom when I put it up in a ponytail and she used a cap. I love the hair. I cut out a track once i got home and may have to cut another because its a lot of hair.

I love the texture and I think this one will last for a good two months. I go on vacation next week so I'll post more pcis, especially some wet ones


----------



## SkySurfer (May 20, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> Today's install of the Bohyme Brazilian hair. I waited damn near 4 hours so that I can get one particular stylist. She used my silk thread (and loved it) and braided my hair just the way that I wanted so that I wouldn't get the bulky feeling on the bottom when I put it up in a ponytail and she used a cap. I love the hair. I cut out a track once i got home and may have to cut another because its a lot of hair.
> 
> I love the texture and I think this one will last for a good two months. I go on vacation next week so I'll post more pcis, especially some wet ones



Your install is beautiful!


----------



## beana (May 20, 2012)

lovely updates ladies! TopShelf where do you get your silk weaving thread from?


----------



## TopShelf (May 20, 2012)

beana i got mine from hairfactory (http://www.hairfactory.com/THREAD/products/231/)

It was $8 with free shipping if you order before 4pm

Their site doesn't say it's silk but when you google it that's what comes up. Whatever it is, it's smooth and there was not knotting during the weaving process. It went through the wefts very very easily.


----------



## TopShelf (May 20, 2012)

For naturals who are leaving some of thair hair out......

how often are you straightening it and what are you using to maintain the straightened hair


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

> Still in this thang....
> 
> Tomorrow makes 7 days that I have had my cornrows in. *IDK if I am going to push it to 14 or go ahead and take them out Sunday after church and redo them (as was planned).*
> 
> My leave out section isnt weight down so I might leave them in and be a lazy bum for another 7 days.


 
Took it down as planned and doing a HOT right now and will finish up with my wash session tonight and rebraid it back later on.


----------



## ms.blue (May 20, 2012)

*How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total):*
Off and on for almost 5 yrs.  

*Why are you wearing sew-ins:*
I'm actually trying not cut my hair and I'm just sick of looking at my hair.  Sew-ins also allow me to try different styles w/o having to manipulate my hair.

*Regimen:*
W/ my leave-out, wash and condition every week, lightly straighten, moisturize and seal.  W/ my braided base-wash and conition every two weeks, use spray moisturizers every 2 days.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
I have no particular shampoo or conditioner will be consistently using.  Most likely I would be using con argan shampoo, trader joe moisturizing shampoo, elasta qp creme conditioning.  The conditioners will be trader joe's moisturizing conditioner, shesceinit avocado conditioner.

*End of challenge goal*:
Well I cut my hair to apl from bsl so back to bsl I guess.

*Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition:*
I will try to post a pic when I get my install.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> Today's install of the Bohyme Brazilian hair. I waited damn near 4 hours so that I can get one particular stylist. She used my silk thread (and loved it) and braided my hair just the way that I wanted so that I wouldn't get the bulky feeling on the bottom when I put it up in a ponytail and she used a cap. I love the hair. I cut out a track once i got home and may have to cut another because its a lot of hair.
> 
> I love the texture and I think this one will last for a good two months. I go on vacation next week so I'll post more pcis, especially some wet ones


 
TopShelf that is some beautiful hair I love it, matter fact I want some. How long is it, where did you get it from, I love the way you have it styled, OMG its BEEEAAUUTTTIFFFFUUULLLLLL


----------



## TopShelf (May 20, 2012)

I got it in NY (Flatbush Brooklyn) when I went for the makeup show. It's 12". 

You can check their site to find out where to get it but beware. They have changed the texture and the new textures are very silky. Someone got the bright idea to take the "kink" out of it, so you have to make sure you're getting the original version. The original feels dry in the pack and its very bushy, but once you wet it, its amazing. 

Check out some of the Youtube reviews


----------



## virtuenow (May 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @TopShelf that is some beautiful hair I love it, matter fact I want some. How long is it, where did you get it from, I love the way you have it styled, OMG its BEEEAAUUTTTIFFFFUUULLLLLL



The hair she has is also the same hair I'm wearing.  I posted a link to the Ultimate Bohym Brazilian Thread in the links section of my first post.  I was able to buy several packs of the old version from the beauty supply store.  There is still alot of it (I beleive) if you go in instead of ordering on internet.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2012)

I got a bad batch of Bohym Brazilian (bobraz) hair the first time I used the hair. *I ordered it online.*I paid 100 for the install and probably another 100 for the hair.. and had to take it out after only 2 weeks. 

I wish my local BSS carried the old version.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2012)

@virtuenow-- yes ma'am wigs have come a looooooooooong way

I ordered a new wig last Monday and got it on Wednesday the same week from platinumwigs.com

I'll post pics/info on it later today.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2012)

Thinking about removing this install in a week or so. I used Shake-N-Go XQ Cuticle Remy about 6 weeks ago and it's starting to shed and tangle a lot now. The hair is a little too silky for my taste so I'll probably look into purchasing Virgin or Indian hair sold locally in my area. 

I like the style but I need to try a different kind of hair. Anyway, here's a pic that I took after the install:


----------



## lexxi (May 22, 2012)

So took down my sew in and now I am in a 3/4 wig same hair though


----------



## Haddasah (May 22, 2012)

Can I join?
Im in a partial sew-in and I plan to use weave as a protective style for the reminder of summer. The only thing is that I have gotten lazy and I believe that this will help me to stay on top of my hair. I plan to take out this weave in June and put in another one soon after.

Regimen:
Cornrow hair with DC and other moisturizers in it for sew-in
Cowash hair every other week using a diluted solution and applicator bottle
moisturize nightly using homemade leave-in mix 

Keep weave in for 2-3months at a time


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Thinking about removing this install in a week or so. I used Shake-N-Go XQ Cuticle Remy about 6 weeks ago and it's starting to shed and tangle a lot now. The hair is a little too silky for my taste so I'll probably look into purchasing Virgin or Indian hair sold locally in my area.
> 
> I like the style but I need to try a different kind of hair. Anyway, here's a pic that I took after the install:



Platinum -- Cute! I love it!


----------



## Nayna (May 22, 2012)

I currently have senegalese twists in. They will probably last until the end of June.  After that I will get another install.  I am in love with kinky straight hair so I will buy it from Senghori Shells.  I want 20 inches this time; I'll add it to the 16in that I already have.


----------



## virtuenow (May 24, 2012)

Awesome group thus far, does anyone else want to join our troop!? How are you ladies prepping for your June installs? Get ready to post reggies and hair for our June 1 start date! 

As for me, I'm rebraiding my leave-out in micros. When July hits, I plan to have a totally differnt look. So I'm enjoying the faux micro-head look for a while.



Haddasah said:


> Can I join?
> Im in a partial sew-in and I plan to use weave as a protective style for the reminder of summer. The only thing is that I have gotten lazy and I believe that this will help me to stay on top of my hair. I plan to take out this weave in June and put in another one soon after.
> 
> Regimen:
> ...


 
@Haddasah Yes, we welcome you! I think summertime is the perfect time for sew ins. Your reggie sounds good.  I like the idea of a straight co-wash w/no shampoo.  What cond'r are you using for co-wash?  Oh boy, we are going to have some awesome reveals @ the end of this . 



yaya24 said:


> @virtuenow-- yes ma'am wigs have come a looooooooooong way
> 
> I ordered a new wig last Monday and got it on Wednesday the same week from platinumwigs.com
> 
> ...


 
@yaya24 What wig did you get, or what kind? Is it yaki, remi, human?? Thanks



lexxi said:


> So took down my sew in and now I am in a 3/4 wig same hair though


 
@lexxi your hair is very pretty. Forgive me if its already been posted, but what kind is it and what colors? How are you blending your leave out; and how is detangling going? Oops, lots of questions!


----------



## lexxi (May 24, 2012)

what kind is it?its a 3c kinky I got duped from a cv 
 and what colors?is a light auburn color if you dye your hair this color use ion lightner with argon oil from sallys because i have to boost the color abit (natural hair is dark brown black)
 How are you blending your leave out?I flat twist it with crisco the first night ,flat twisting hair with the weave the following nights 
 and how is detangling going? good ive done kc weaves for awhile so im used to it . I just use my deman on my weave and fingers on my hair.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 25, 2012)

Dayum guys!
I thought I was around week 6 w/this weave. I double checked today and I'm @ week 9. Shucks!
My growth is hanging and the hair is starting to tangle in the back. I'm gonna have to take it down.
*ugly cries*
If I do,I'll be back weaved up within a couple of weeks. No longer than that!


----------



## yaya24 (May 25, 2012)

@virtuenow I got the soft yaki unstyled and cut & styled it to my liking. 

Its Indian Remy although I prefer Chinese remy.

I don't know how I totally feel about it yet.
When I first got it, I loved the texture..

*BUt* so far........

It sheds like a beast (LaceFront. The tracks in the back shed.) 

It gets greasy/shiny synthetic looking when I add curls to it (which I really like curls over straight hair for work) 

and

overall for a new wig it required A LOT of tweaking. 

Here are pics: (Day 1: Green vs Day 8: curly then straight)

ETA straight pic before adding curls


----------



## Oneprettypa (May 25, 2012)

I'm definitely in! I got my most recent sew in 2 weeks ago using Indian Remi hair. Excited about this journey with you ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella (May 27, 2012)

just got my senghori shells natural rhythms  in the mail.  it feels really soft and the texture and luster looks so natural.  the number 2 is a complete match for me.   got 14 inches but ii wonder if that will be too short with this texture.  I'm planning on doing leave out so that i have more style options.  installing next week although i've only had this current install for about 6 weeks.


----------



## TracyNicole (May 27, 2012)

Please count me in. My hair is a ham since I am not doing the best job of transitioning. I will think on this and come back with my plan.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 27, 2012)

I have a new install I will upload pics 2moro hopefully


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2012)

Carmelella said:


> just got my *senghori shells natural rhythms*  in the mail.  it feels really soft and the texture and luster looks so natural.  the number 2 is a complete match for me.   got 14 inches but ii wonder if that will be too short with this texture.  I'm planning on doing leave out so that i have more style options.  installing next week although i've only had this current install for about 6 weeks.



Carmelella Let us know how it works out for you. I was thinking about ordering this because I want to have leave-out this time. My 4b natural hair will not blend with the hair that I have now. I don't like not having any hair left out because this style looks a little "wiggy". I would prefer to have a more natural looking style next time.

Extensions Plus is a little too pricey at the moment.


----------



## virtuenow (May 29, 2012)

Platinum did you do your install yourself.  How did you do your front to make it look natural; did you use a closure/what technique?


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Platinum did you do your install yourself.  How did you do your front to make it look natural; did you use a closure/what technique?



virtuenow Girl, I wish I could do my own installs. I let someone else do it.  She didn't use a pre-made closure, she just used the 2 packs of hair that I brought over. She cornrowed my hair in a beehive pattern. I think she did a pretty good job but I would have preferred to have gotten a style that would have been more versatile. Next time, I'm going to use hair that blends with my natural hair.


----------



## Nubenap22 (May 29, 2012)

Plat I love your iinstal


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:
			
		

> Plat I love your iinstal



Nubenap22 Hey lady! How have you been? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (May 29, 2012)

Please add me to the challenge. I've been away from the boards for along time. Fell off the wagon after my son was born. Getting my install Thursday and will update with pics and details. I'm growing out a relaxer. It's been about 9 months. So in need of a new look and TLC for my tresses.


----------



## Carmelella (May 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Carmelella Let us know how it works out for you. I was thinking about ordering this because I want to have leave-out this time. My 4b natural hair will not blend with the hair that I have now. I don't like not having any hair left out because this style looks a little "wiggy". I would prefer to have a more natural looking style next time.
> 
> Extensions Plus is a little too pricey at the moment.



Platinum

I got my install today and it looks amazing!  Definitely a keeper.  The blending was on point, the color match is exact and when my hair is flat ironed the texture is spot on. I can confidently say that if you didnt touch my head u wouldn't know it was a weave.  I only used a little over one pack and it is full!  It takes some heavy flat ironing to get some of the extra body out.  I only split the wefts in the front and I only used a small u part leave out.

It rained today and was very humid.  I like the fact that the hair slightly reverts before my real hair does. The 14 inches was long enough. It's a bit past bra strap length in the back. Will post pics tomorrow. 

This summer I'm also going to try and make a u part wig out of it.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 30, 2012)

Carmelella....where da pics at?




Carmelella said:


> Platinum
> 
> I got my install today and it looks amazing!  Definitely a keeper.  The blending was on point, the color match is exact and when my hair is flat ironed the texture is spot on. I can confidently say that if you didnt touch my head u wouldn't know it was a weave.  I only used a little over one pack and it is full!  It takes some heavy flat ironing to get some of the extra body out.  I only split the wefts in the front and I only used a small u part leave out.
> 
> ...


----------



## est.April1983 (May 30, 2012)

Is it too late to count me in? I'm getting an installment Thursday. I need to take this more seriously!!


----------



## virtuenow (May 30, 2012)

est.April1983 said:


> Is it too late to count me in? I'm getting an installment Thursday. I need to take this more seriously!!



No, you're right on time! We are officially starting on Friday.  Be sure to share your regimen/hair.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 30, 2012)

Still in crochet weave!  Hanging in there


----------



## yaya24 (May 30, 2012)

Just moisturized my cornrows, about to call it an evening.
Tired.Sleepy.

Tomorrow makes week 4 in this set of cornrows.

Decided they are staying in until June 10th.
I will get them redone on June 21st.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 31, 2012)

Im still here ladies, just been rocking my Celies when I am in the house or around the way. Only put on hair when I *HAVE* to....


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2012)

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Platinum
> 
> I got my install today and it looks amazing!  Definitely a keeper.  The blending was on point, the color match is exact and when my hair is flat ironed the texture is spot on. I can confidently say that if you didnt touch my head u wouldn't know it was a weave.  I only used a little over one pack and it is full!  It takes some heavy flat ironing to get some of the extra body out.  I only split the wefts in the front and I only used a small u part leave out.
> 
> ...



SSNR sounds perfect! I can't wait to try it. I'll probably order it this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Oneprettypa (May 31, 2012)

So I had a thought and was inspired by some of the posts I've read. I've committed to do a year of sew ins (so this challenge was right on time!), but I'm going to take it a step further and take a hair vitamin daily as well. 

Do any of you have suggestions of hair vitamins you may have tried or heard about with actual results? So far I've heard of Hairfinity and biotin.  Let me know the good, bad and ugly of hair vitamins!!!

Thanks ladies!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jun 1, 2012)

OP add me to the challenge! I'm going to rock a braid-out for my shopping trip tomorrow, then afterwards I'll wash and install a sew-in (or make a wig) using Milky Way Que hair...
The hair isn't that great quality wise, but I got it because my wig making skills are rusty (haven't made a wig in 2 yrs!) and I wasn't about to ruin some good, expensive Brazilian hair!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 4, 2012)

Shampooed, conditioned, and moisturized my braids today. Tomorrow will make one month in this install and I am still loving it. Have the ONYC kinky curl 3c-4a installed. No huge complaints with this hair so far. I think I will be able to keep this in 12 weeks easy.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm starting to get bored with this weave but I'm holding on its been 5 weeks now so I'm going to take it down in 3 weeks this is my first weave so I'm excited to see the growth which is part of my wanting to take it down this milky way is holding up though!


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 4, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned my hair and my weave. I then added the carol's daughter blow dry cream to my hair let it all air dry til damp. Blow dried then flat ironed my hair with some chi and the weave with some grape seed oil


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 4, 2012)

Still jamming in my weave, need to moisturise tomorrow.


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 4, 2012)

My update with pics on the Senghori Shells install is right here

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=623865


----------



## lexxi (Jun 6, 2012)

3/4 wig details on I think initial post
Supplier :world beauty wigs

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Today made 5 weeks in my cornrows..

I have a busy weekend and upcoming week, so they are staying in another week.

I booked my blowdry/cornow appnt for Thursday June 21st so I will probably do my takedown on June 17th and give my hair a good steam treatment with a protein conditioner before my salon appnt.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2012)

Ordered the Senghori Shells Natural Rhythms and I should receive it next week. I plan to take down my current install this weekend, clarify, condition, do a protein treatment, and DC. I ordered a 14 and a 16 inch in 1b.

I hope this hair looks more natural than my last install.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 8, 2012)

Coming up to 2 weeks in this crochet weave 
I've been focusing on working out and my health, so this style it a godsend.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 8, 2012)

I just wanted to share with you guys that I just received my summative exam results and I have passed my first year of Medical School! Only five more years to go haha! 

This forum has been a nice escape from all the nervous waiting for results, and I'm glad to say it's all turned out well haha! 

Onto the next year!


----------



## NitaChantell (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone buy virgin hair online? How many bundles do you get for a full weave? The ones that come in 4oz bundles?


----------



## irisak (Jun 8, 2012)

NitaChantell said:
			
		

> Does anyone buy virgin hair online? How many bundles do you get for a full weave? The ones that come in 4oz bundles?



NitaChantell It depends on the length. Less than 18 you should only need two bundles. 18 and up you'll need 3.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 10, 2012)

2 weeks now in the weave


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in:

Install info: currently a full weave with indique beach wave bounce

Products to be used/plan: apply MN and Shea butter q day on my edges.
Spritz daily w/ African royale braid spray mixed with infusium

Wash days: every two weeks with whatever I pick up (meaning giovannis or neutrogena products) or if I go to the salon to get the weave straightened which will more than likely happen this week.

Install length: I had my install placed May 18.  I think because of how bulky my braids are I will take out July 1 because I'm in the process of finding a new stylist/weavologist.  I usually keep them in for up to 12 weeks but...

I will take pics in July to post.  I don't have a current beginning picture because I've been on a personal hiding my hair challenge.  I can say stretched maybe bsl a little longer but I will have an update in July.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 11, 2012)

New install.  Malaysian hair double processed yaki + curl/waves 18", 20" and 22".  Colored by me w/ color silk soft black w/ some pieces left in its natural color plus some lifted to a color 4.  The color is not seen in this pic though.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 11, 2012)

Anymore updates or reggies to share.  I'm interested to see your reggie mEmYSELFaNDj!  I took some of your (and Kneechay's) tips when I began to do my first self installs a year ago.  We could all learn something from your great length retention!


----------



## Haddasah (Jun 11, 2012)

virtuenow I have so many, Im just using them up now and plan to stick to 1 line after this. 

Right now my weave is out and I am cowashing almost daily and may do another deep condition before I put in my full head sew in, im also giving my hair a good trim...excited!


----------



## Haddasah (Jun 11, 2012)

What do you ladies do to keep your extensions fresh and not ratty looking?


----------



## havilland (Jun 11, 2012)

my appointment to get weaved up is wednesday!  i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 11, 2012)

I really need to start working with this hair , Ssnr, to see what it can do.  Mostly I'be been doing buns (BORING)!!  Maybe I'll try a twist out??


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 11, 2012)

Haddasah said:


> What do you ladies do to keep your extensions fresh and not ratty looking?



 I try to keep the hair detangled and smoothe with a good brush (Tangle Teezer) Also, go through section by section and spritz w/water -castor oil spritz, and then brush it out.  Revive it w/spritz in the morning.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 11, 2012)

Haddasah,

For straight hair, I like to wear a loose bun at night,  for wavy/curly-I like to braid (wavy) or twist (curly) and pin the hair up.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jun 11, 2012)

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share with you guys that I just received my summative exam results and I have passed my first year of Medical School! Only five more years to go haha!
> 
> This forum has been a nice escape from all the nervous waiting for results, and I'm glad to say it's all turned out well haha!
> 
> Onto the next year!



Congrats!!! I'm in PA school right now so I definitely understand! Good luck on the upcoming years! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2012)

I received my SSNR today. I can't wait to have it installed. I think I'll have a more natural looking weave then with the XQ Cuticle Remy. I think I'm going to give a bleach bath then give that to my daughter so she can make a wig out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 13, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I want to play. Sewing my hair in today. 2 month maximum. Happy hair growth!


 
I dont think I have actually been in this weave for a month.....anyhow this has been the worst experience with HCSR ever and I vow to never buy this hair again! I want to try SS but since I have never I am not sure of the quality. I think I may head back to my curls...cause a straight weave should be that not a mangled bundle of shedding hair that cost me more that I wanted it to!!! Could have got the same results with some cheap BSS hair!!! uggghhhhh RANT OVER....lol

How you ladies doing....


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 13, 2012)

Came out of lurkdom to ask a question. I'm thinking of getting a weave to hide my hair for the Summer.

I'm a weave newbie. I'm afraid a weave may be too hot for the Summer. What do you ladies do about that ? any thoughts. 

I'm also looking for some good weave hair it was suggested to me by the person that's going to install to get Bobbi Boss soul wave but that costs about 90 some dollars a pack. I need 2 when I tried weave before that was about the cost of the hair I bought from Laniks. Any and all opinions or suggestions would be appreciated. I'm kinda stumped.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 13, 2012)

msdeevee,
It can get hot underneath but not as bad as you might think.  I usually just pin my hair back when I dn't want the hair down my neck.  As for the hair, I have read that bobbi boss hair quality has gone down and all honesty, you could buy virgin hair or better online quality remy hair for the cost of bobbi boss.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 13, 2012)

msdeevee said:
			
		

> Came out of lurkdom to ask a question. I'm thinking of getting a weave to hide my hair for the Summer.
> 
> I'm a weave newbie. I'm afraid a weave may be too hot for the Summer. What do you ladies do about that ? any thoughts.
> 
> I'm also looking for some good weave hair it was suggested to me by the person that's going to install to get Bobbi Boss soul wave but that costs about 90 some dollars a pack. I need 2 when I tried weave before that was about the cost of the hair I bought from Laniks. Any and all opinions or suggestions would be appreciated. I'm kinda stumped.



I like the soul wave. This is a picture of me wearing it.  I cut it short but i loved it for bss hair.


----------



## havilland (Jun 15, 2012)

Install info: Wagmans handtied wefts of virgin wavy hair. 17-20" (cut to apl length)  First time i ever got a weave that is shorter than my own hair! 

Products to be used/plan: Hairveda conditioners to cowash and conditionr my hair left out and the braided hair.  Chi Keratin Mist with peppermint oil added for my braids.  Tresemme Deep CLeansing shampoo for the weave hair.  Vo5 clarifying conditioner for the weave.  (wagmans virgin hair does not like oils or deep conditioners at all)

Wash days: my hair leave out once a week and deep condition.  braids every two weeks.

Install length: 2 months before new install


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 16, 2012)

3 weeks down in this weave


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG! so i took out my install after about 2 months and was excited cause i saw some growth and i went along combed out and the shedded hairs and i was clarifying my hair and ive only done this once before and it felt really stripped but i assumed after 2 month i should use it and then i did a protien treatment with mayo eggs and honey and my hair started to instantly break off into little hairs im my hands everywere :cry i was so scared so i stoped and washed it out and did a moisture deep conditoner and it stopped breaking but im worried that ill get slit end central... pls tell me this wont happen


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jun 17, 2012)

Co-washed my sew in today with Organix Moroccan Conditioner, and shampooed/conditioned my hair (leave out) with Argan Moroccan S&C. 5 1/2 weeks in this install, getting it redone in 3 weeks ish! 

Happy Hair Growing Gals!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thursday cannot come fast enough!
I have just been moisturizing my hair at least once a day.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 18, 2012)

Getting a new install today, got new growth from my last.
I took it out, detangled, washed with diluted shampoo, conditions, lightly blow-dryed then stretched with african threading ready to do the cornrows


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 18, 2012)

My hair today, I think my blending is getting better.






Wind destroyed blending on Saturday.  I always carry hair pins just in case lol.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Installed my new crochet weave on monday, will take pictures soon, i'm just loving the colours I have in the weave right now!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2012)

I forgot to come back and post. I got my Senghori Shells NR installed last week. It looks much more natural than the last brand that I tried.  I'll post pics later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 22, 2012)

So I've been wigging it till I put another install in maybe next month and I had a protein overload so I been moisturizing like crazy with aloe Vera juice water and leave in spray and it seems to be working I had about a inch of growth which I'm happy about it's touching cbl so I'm starting to get longer than my average length yay!


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 23, 2012)

ms.blue said:
			
		

> My hair today, I think my blending is getting better.
> 
> Wind destroyed blending on Saturday.  I always carry hair pins just in case lol.



What type of hair is that? Brand, price, quality?


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok so the camera is ****** up so no pics :/
But I washed, DC'd and moisturised and oils my crochet braids today (1 week of having them in) so I should be good on moisture for a couple o' days.


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got my senghori shells relaxed rhythms in the mail. I bought 12 inch hand tied number 2 and 14 inch machine weft number 2. 

Length: They r true to length, no extra.  Next time i might buy two 14s instead cuz i do want to give the ends a slight trim.

Texture: When I run my hands through it it still has some courseness to it, definitely not a silky slip feeling to it. It doesn't tangle but ur hand catches in it ever so slightly before it gives. I actually washed it cuz there was something about the feel of it that I didn't like.  Some darkish residue came out into the water but stopped after one rinse.  Now it's laying on my bed drying. Will let u know if the feel changes when dry. : I'm relaxing tonight, YAY and I do believe that it will be a great match.

Color: The color was a dead on match for my hair. Not too bright like most twos and both packs looked the same color.

Weft: the hand tied is CRAZY THIN!! Less than half the size of the machine weft, maybe the width of angel hair pasta.  The hand tied comes in one long weft so you will have to seal if u cut it.    The hand tied sheds a little more than the machine tied (before cutting) so I wonder if I should seal the whole thing???  

Plan: I'm doing s self install of pieces, not a full head.  I still want to have access to my hair so that I can cowash often and even switch up the style.  14 inch machine tied in back, a few 12 in hand tied in front.  I will also be attempting some off track fusion with liquid gold next week 

Wish me luck.  I just spent a grip at the beauty supply store because from now on I'll try to do everything myself


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 25, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> What type of hair is that? Brand, price, quality?


BBritdenise, the hair is from a chinese vendor, the hair is malaysian hair processed to a coarse yaki curl/wave (customed ordered) 3.5 oz of 18 (half was used), 3.5 oz of 20" (almost all was used) and 4.0 oz of 22 (all was used).  The hair is holding up well so far but I'm kind of wary when the hair is double processed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2012)

*After a month I am going back into my weave!!!!!!*


----------



## lexxi (Jun 26, 2012)

Still in the wig  I cowash every other day and I dunno I feel like rinsing my hair some color  but I'll probably do that this week end I think I wanna go a tad more redish/orange or something. I'm still using megatek every week and Bentonite clay 2x per month since I havent really been using shampoo now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2012)

*I loves Ariene hair on Love and HIPHOP ATL, I want my next doo to be like that. Have yall seen a wig? If not I will have to get a quickweave made.....*


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been spraying my hair with a mixture of Wen 613, rosewater,glycerin,and linseed oil. I hope its all good up under there!
Also,flat twisting and blending using Let's Jam custard. This stuff is bomb.com!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried to go 2 weeks between washes but my scalp wasn't having it. I washed tonight with diluted elucence. DC on dry hair before with Shea Moisture repair mask. My greys were showing so did a black rinse with Clairol Beautiful Instincts. I smoothed down my EcoStyler OO/SM Smoothie mix and I'm sitting under the dryer now to dry my braids before I go to sleep. I will try to post pictures in the morning. 

Oh yea...
It will be 8 weeks in this sew-in on Friday. 
Four more weeks to go before my take down/reinstall appointment. 

I never knew that wearing weaves could be so enjoyable. I can't wait to see how much growth I got.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *After a month I am going back into my weave!!!!!!*



*Took the wig off after 2 days, its too hot for hair on my neck. I want my short doo.*


----------



## polished07 (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to join this challenge since hiding my hair via weave/upart wigs is my fave protective style ;-) right now my hair is braided underneath and sew my wig on just at my leave out and pin the back so I can GHE at night,  I'm wearing allaboutmyhair.com kinky curly hair I've had it for 4 wks there's not a lot of shedding but tons of ssk's I'm not liking that but fortunately the hair is so thick It doesn't look like I loss *** much hair as I've cut out. I bought a closure virgin Brazilian that I can't wait to try it bc it's so much better than my ONYC Indian one I'll be switching back to long and wavy hair around the end of August here's some pics of my hair I won't be using heat or wearing my hair until December hoping to get to APL for my nappiversary ;-)

Eta: pics


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey ladies!!! So I'm at 7 weeks and 2 days and my install still looks good.  My hair is healthy doing well SO I cut my 14" hair into a chin length bob!!! I wanted a different look before I get my new install in 2 weeks! 

The cut is a little short for my taste but it feels and looks like I have a completely new sew in! Plus the short hair is perfect for 100+ degree heat!!! 

I'm still taking hair vitamins daily! I hope the challenge is going well for all of you! Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## irisak (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm coming up on week 2 of this install. I just did an acv rinse (it stops the itchies) and a dc. My scalp feels so good.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 29, 2012)

polished07 said:


> I want to join this challenge since hiding my hair via weave/upart wigs is my fave protective style ;-) right now my hair is braided underneath and sew my wig on just at my leave out and pin the back so I can GHE at night,  I'm wearing allaboutmyhair.com kinky curly hair I've had it for 4 wks there's not a lot of shedding but tons of ssk's I'm not liking that but fortunately the hair is so thick It doesn't look like I loss *** much hair as I've cut out. I bought a closure virgin Brazilian that I can't wait to try it bc it's so much better than my ONYC Indian one I'll be switching back to long and wavy hair around the end of August here's some pics of my hair I won't be using heat or wearing my hair until December hoping to get to APL for my nappiversary ;-)
> 
> Eta: pics



 That hair is pretty on you, and looks very natural.  I've got one more week to go in this install.  Then what?  We'll see!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I join? Took out my weave about 2 weeks ago and will be purchasing hair from a CV within the next week. I have only worn weave twice and they have been curly and Mongolian. The Mongolian is much thicker than my natural hair and it's quite obvious. What is a similar texture but with thinner strands? Peruvian?

Also, im curious about getting a straight install but im too scared im kinda used to curly  Im transitioning and dont want to damage my natural roots by flat ironing too often.

Any suggestions/tips?


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 30, 2012)

@shokolate yes, join on in.  I'm staying away from straight installs.  I flat ironed my leave out to oblivion and paid for it!  It so much better w/kinky curly hair.


----------



## Ciacia (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello ladies, I have been lurking this thread for a while and finally decided to join after weaving yesterday  I found it when searching for Bobraz,  and fell in love with it. 
I will try to keep it for 10 to 12 weeks.
 I will spritz my braids under with water and some oils daily. 
I will moisturize my hair with ORS olive oil before twisting for blending. 
I do  not know yet how often I will wash and condition my hair (weekly or biweekly).
My main goal is to thicken my hair a bit. I am a 4a/b natural and big chopped in August 2010. I am a very slow grower !


----------



## Ciacia (Jun 30, 2012)

Ciacia said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, I have been lurking this thread for a while and finally decided to join after weaving yesterday  I found it when searching for Bobraz,  and fell in love with it.
> I will try to keep it for 10 to 12 weeks.
> I will spritz my braids under with water and some oils daily.
> I will moisturize my hair with ORS olive oil before twisting for blending.
> ...



Current length: front below lips, back collar bone


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you guys leave your hair out or no? All the invisible part sew ins i see on youtube look obvious and bad except bangs.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 30, 2012)

shockolate said:


> Do you guys leave your hair out or no? All the invisible part sew ins i see on youtube look obvious and bad except bangs.



I keep my perimeter in micros now.  For my next install (Bobraz) I think I will leave out.  Should be interesting-- blending kinky curly hair.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jun 30, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Do you guys leave your hair out or no? All the invisible part sew ins i see on youtube look obvious and bad except bangs.



I leave my front edges and a "u" or "horseshoe" area where I have my part for a more natural look. I'm in the military so my sew ins have to be short or long enough to pull into a bun, either way I like it to look as natural as possible!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jun 30, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Do you guys leave your hair out or no? All the invisible part sew ins i see on youtube look obvious and bad except bangs.



I wear lace closures. That way I have "scalp" and it looks pretty natural as long ad you sew very flat. Here's a pic of my last installed closure.



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 30, 2012)

shockolate,

Go w/ brazilian hair from the cv you are using
I have my sides and leave-out on my left side.  The previous install, I had my part of the right side.  For my next install, I'm planning on using a lace or silk closure jus to give my leave-out a break.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 30, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> I leave my front edges and a "u" or "horseshoe" area where I have my part for a more natural look. I'm in the military so my sew ins have to be short or long enough to pull into a bun, either way I like it to look as natural as possible!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


This is what ive done and i currently have 2 textures so its hard to blend 



irisak said:


> I wear lace closures. That way I have "scalp" and it looks pretty natural as long ad you sew very flat. Here's a pic of my last installed closure.
> 
> View attachment 157347
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


That looks really good. Do you have to glue the closure? 


ms.blue said:


> shockolate,
> 
> Go w/ brazilian hair from the cv you are using
> I have my sides and leave-out on my left side.  The previous install, I had my part of the right side.  For my next install, I'm planning on using a lace or silk closure jus to give my leave-out a break.


----------



## irisak (Jul 1, 2012)

shockolate I sew the back and sides and let it float on the front. I tried glue but my skin is oily and I sweat bad on my forehead. I'm terrified of using a glue regularly that my oily *** skin can't eat through lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 1, 2012)

irisak said:


> shockolate I sew the back and sides and let it float on the front. I tried glue but my skin is oily and I sweat bad on my forehead. I'm terrified of using a glue regularly that my oily *** skin can't eat through lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



thank you. im going to buy a lace closure then i dont know if ill look good with bangs.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 1, 2012)

Just put my install in myself or the first time it's cite on the outside but it's going to be a mess taking down hehehe it's a jeri curl by eve I hope it will last 2 months if not I will have my friend redo it for me


----------



## beana (Jul 2, 2012)

As my hair gets thicker and longer I find that I cant use my trusty old braid pattern any longer  A stylist friend of mine told me the circular beehive pattern is best for longer hair BUT my hair is the thickest at the crown and my weave base was lumpy when I used it. 

Do any ladies with long/thick hair have braid pattern suggestions?


----------



## polished07 (Jul 2, 2012)

So I had to snatch my upart wig off its so hot! Lol I ordered 16 more oz of brazilian natural wave from queen hair products on aliexpress I still have 14 oz from last sept that's Gorg but I ombre'd it and want to keep it like that don't think I'll dye this stash just play with my old one, I'm gonna rock the curly along with faux high buns using marley hair for the rest of the summer since I can't have my hair out during Clinicals :-( now I'm just rocking my hair in a puff until I get some new marley hair I'll rock that look next week during exams and but to my curly until middle of aug then it's my braz wavy closure and new batch of hair for the fall


----------



## polished07 (Jul 2, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Do you guys leave your hair out or no? All the invisible part sew ins i see on youtube look obvious and bad except bangs.



I leave my hair out with my kinky curly hair bc it matches my hair and I had to cut heat damage on my leave out after bc'ing :-( but I wear closures too with my braz hair


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jul 4, 2012)

Do any of you know the main difference between Indian and Remy hair? 

I've been buying Remy for years now spending at least $85 or more on one bag/box/bundle of hair; today I bought Indian hair-- a cute wet and wavy for the summer-- and when I checked out it was $34 for TWO!!! Is there a significant difference in quality or have I been wasting money all this time?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:
			
		

> Do any of you know the main difference between Indian and Remy hair?
> 
> I've been buying Remy for years now spending at least $85 or more on one bag/box/bundle of hair; today I bought Indian hair-- a cute wet and wavy for the summer-- and when I checked out it was $34 for TWO!!! Is there a significant difference in quality or have I been wasting money all this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Possibly that one is virgin and the other is processed? Remy denotes the direction of the cuticle hth ;-)


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 8, 2012)

Indian hair just sounds like a generic name they use so the product sounds attractive.  I don't know that it denotes anything.  However, Remy hair means the hair has the cuticle in tact and it is all facing the same direction.  It avoids hair tangles and matting that you get with  has not gone through harsh chemical processing & coatings.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks ladies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> Do any of you know the main difference between Indian and Remy hair?
> 
> I've been buying Remy for years now spending at least $85 or more on one bag/box/bundle of hair; today I bought Indian hair-- a cute wet and wavy for the summer-- and when I checked out it was $34 for TWO!!! Is there a significant difference in quality or have I been wasting money all this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Here's a good video explaining the difference
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHf0-5cn7I&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondering if in terms of doing my own sew in if I should try try and try again??  So far braiding my own hair has been the hardest part .  Pay someone to just do that?


----------



## sirde4 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to join, Chocolate Princess


----------



## Nayna (Jul 10, 2012)

beana said:


> As my hair gets thicker and longer I find that I cant use my trusty old braid pattern any longer  A stylist friend of mine told me the circular beehive pattern is best for longer hair BUT my hair is the thickest at the crown and my weave base was lumpy when I used it.
> 
> Do any ladies with long/thick hair have braid pattern suggestions?



This is the way I do my weaves, except I bring the circle down more because I like it as flat as possible.  So I braid straight down until past my crown and then I do my circle.
http://youtu.be/wylbKhdQ49w

So I finally took out my booty length Senegalese twists.  I was loving them and I can't wait to do them again in the winter, lol.  Next I will be installing Senghori Shells Natural Rhythms in 20inches and 16inches.  I will have pics on Sunday because I'm letting my hair rock for a week.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm taking a break from crochet weaves with Senegalese twists.
Who knows how long they'll be in..i'm crap at keeping a style in for long


----------



## lexxi (Jul 11, 2012)

So I took my wig out and gave my leave out some rest with some kinky twist  that I plan to keep in til aug 17 than I'm getting my hair done for my bday on aug 24. Now I didn't braid it tight on the edges so if you see naps why.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jul 11, 2012)

lexxi said:
			
		

> So I took my wig out and gave my leave out some rest with some kinky twist  that I plan to keep in til aug 17 than I'm getting my hair done for my bday on aug 24. Now I didn't braid it tight on the edges so if you see naps why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's my bday too!!!  I'm getting mine done again for labor day though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you add me to this Challenge please


----------



## beana (Jul 11, 2012)

Nayna thanks!! These seems like a good variation of the circular braid pattern that would work well for me. I can sew in a circle for others, just not on myself!! lol


----------



## Nayna (Jul 11, 2012)

@beana Yup. I do it on my clients and they largely prefer it. Especially the long haired ones. Much less bulk and easier to take out. When I do it on myself the circle can be hard, especially on the right side but I think it's one of the best ways to braid.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 11, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Can you add me to this Challenge please



Sure, welcome aboard .  Feel free to share your regimen and goals w/the group .


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 12, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> Do any of you know the main difference between Indian and Remy hair?
> 
> I've been buying Remy for years now spending at least $85 or more on one bag/box/bundle of hair; today I bought Indian hair-- a cute wet and wavy for the summer-- and when I checked out it was $34 for TWO!!! Is there a significant difference in quality or have I been wasting money all this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Authentic virgin hair is expensive so it is highly unlikely that the hair is good virgin hair.  Remy hair and virgin hair are two different things.  Remy hair means all the cuticles are in the same direction w/ cuticles still attached.  Processed hair can be remy hair and so could be virgin hair.  Virgin hair just means that the hair is not processed for color or texture but just b/c someone buys virgin hair doesn't mean it is remy b/c the cuticles could be misaligned.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 12, 2012)

Had this install a little more than 4 weeks and I'm sick of it.  I'm just itching for a straight weave right now.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 20, 2012)

I just reinstalled last week.  This should be my last set of Bohyme (kinky curly wave).  My hair was right on track .  What are you ladies up to?


----------



## irisak (Jul 20, 2012)

I just did another sew in after my 2 week break. I really think I'm getting the hang of these lace closures. 



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone have tips on doing self install for full sew ins?  I want to get the hang of this.  irisak is that a full sew in/did you do it yourself? Looks pretty & natural.


----------



## irisak (Jul 21, 2012)

virtuenow thank you much.  Yep a full sewin with one of my beloved lace closures lol. I self install and have been for years but just started using lace closures and figuring out how to do a good closure app.

Eta
For a full sewin I use a net and sew on that instead of my braids. I sew under the net at the perimeter to hide the braids and wefts. What part of the full sewin process are you having trouble with?
Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 21, 2012)

irisak said:


> @virtuenow thank you much.  Yep a full sewin with one of my beloved lace closures lol. I self install and have been for years but just started using lace closures and figuring out how to do a good closure app.
> 
> Eta
> For a full sewin I use a net and sew on that instead of my braids. I sew under the net at the perimeter to hide the braids and wefts. What part of the full sewin process are you having trouble with?
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



irisak Thanks, I have trouble with hiding/laying the front tracks and closing everything up.  I did a self-made closure.  I went to the BSS and they do not have kinky-curly or yaki closures.  For the pattern, I braid all my straight back and put two braids up front going down to my ears.  I haven't found any good videos for doing a full sew in w/closure.  How far back should the closure be?  Do you lay the front tracks all the way across the front or do you leave a part?  Do you lay them so you can flip your hair back?  What kind of net do you use?  Is it the hard, wire like net, or a soft mesh/nylon (like stocking cap).  Are you able to wash your hair (effectively)?  Lots of questions!


----------



## irisak (Jul 21, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> irisak Thanks, I have trouble with hiding/laying the front tracks and closing everything up.  I did a self-made closure.  I went to the BSS and they do not have kinky-curly or yaki closures.  For the pattern, I braid all my straight back and put two braids up front going down to my ears.  I haven't found any good videos for doing a full sew in w/closure.  How far back should the closure be?  Do you lay the front tracks all the way across the front or do you leave a part?  Do you lay them so you can flip your hair back?  What kind of net do you use?  Is it the hard, wire like net, or a soft mesh/nylon (like stocking cap).  Are you able to wash your hair (effectively)?  Lots of questions!



virtuenow I place my closure first but mine looks like a mini lacefront and isfrom onyc, but for the type of closure you're talking about you want it slightly in front of your crown for the most natural placement.  I use a mesh stocking cap like net. For what you're trying to do you're going to sew the back and then as you approach the crown begone to sew ins circle. At the top which should be slightly in front of your crown (think bangs and where they start from) and then sew in a circle until it's closed. Another way to covet the front (please only try this with curly lol) is to reverse track at the very front and then flip  it back. Itgives extra volume and hides the weft at the same time. Hth

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jul 21, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> irisak Thanks, I have trouble with hiding/laying the front tracks and closing everything up.  I did a self-made closure.  I went to the BSS and they do not have kinky-curly or yaki closures.  For the pattern, I braid all my straight back and put two braids up front going down to my ears.  I haven't found any good videos for doing a full sew in w/closure.  How far back should the closure be?  Do you lay the front tracks all the way across the front or do you leave a part?  Do you lay them so you can flip your hair back?  What kind of net do you use?  Is it the hard, wire like net, or a soft mesh/nylon (like stocking cap).  Are you able to wash your hair (effectively)?  Lots of questions!



Missed some ?'s lol. I wash fine. I use an applicator bottle and diluted shampoo. The only way to get a part at the front and show scalp is with an invisible part. And those only look good with glue which is a no no for me.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 21, 2012)

@irisak do you know of any good youtube tutorials?


----------



## irisak (Jul 21, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @irisak do you know of any good youtube tutorials?


virtuenow I've been doing my own sewins for so long that I only watched youtube to learn how to do a closure app and an invisible part and that was awhile ago. I'm at work now, but I can look around when I get home and see if I can find any helpful tutorials.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 30, 2012)

Installed my crochet weave. It's a bit longer this time, but still with freetress water wave.
I REALLY need to try and keep it in long and not give in to my hair whims.
Wish me luck, I'm going for 8 weeks.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 2, 2012)

Prepping for my upart/closure application I think I want to try something different and put it behind my hairline just a bit I have to see though the worst part about prepping for a closure is you have to braid neat and flat :-/ it will only take 5 mins to sew everything down lol I'll post pics when I'm done the goal is to retighten in 2 weeks and keep it on 4 weeks at a time well see how this goes so that means I'll be washing on a schedule again but the longer I hide my hair the longer my hands are out of


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 2, 2012)

Haven't updated in awhile but I lasted 12 weeks in my last install. Went on 7/27 and got it reinstalled (reused my onyc kinky curly). My stylist says I got some good growth some I'm going to try to keep this install in for 12 weeks as well. 

For those ladies looking for a good moisturizer for your braids underneath, I've been using Shea Moisture Smoothie and it works great. My stylist said that my hair was so moisturizer that take down was a breeze for her.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok so I'm loving my new upart def gonna be doable for the fall and winter  

This is virgin braz hair from aliexpress.com queen hair products and lace closure from sunny may wigs off aliexpress also! Very affordable this is my second batch and my hair I got a year ago is still going strong but I ombred the ends and wanted darker hair for the fall


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 3, 2012)

I have an install using True Glory hair in Atlanta. It's been 2 weeks and it's my 1st straight hair so I'm trying to get used to it. Im learning to take care of my leave out and corn rows. Any tips will be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 3, 2012)

Rinsed my crochet weave for the first time this week. It was much needed, i've been going hard with my runs in the morning and I sweat heavily in my head.

Feels good , man.


----------



## camilla (Aug 3, 2012)

ok ladies im back with install picts virgin brazilian aka chinese hair install excuse the dazed look of the close up blame it on the .... the very tips are blond i self install so after four weeks i get bored about to take it out and reinstall waiting on my peruvian and brazilian curl to come


----------



## camilla (Aug 4, 2012)

virtuenow 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16545351#post16545351

best weave TY guru link


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

One week down


----------



## Shalay11 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd like to join I've already been wearing Sewins and braids for last few months...





June pic





Current sew in that's been in for about a month in 2 or 3 weeks...


How Long are you wearing sew-ins (total): my current sew in is my third one

Why are you wearing sew-ins: to gain and retain length 

Regimen: while in sew in I only shampoo in condition once a month... I spray scalp with a mix of infusium/suave conditioner/ monistat/ water/tea tree eo every 2-3 days I use fantasias pm oil on scalp and hair 1 time a week and sometimes spray hair under weave with aphogee green tea keratin spray

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: see above.. And I only shampoo and condition weave using suave conditioner and suave rosemary mint shampoo

End of challenge goal: I would love to be 10 inches all around if not more

Post a starting length picture; or describe starting length/condition: see pics above


----------



## Shalay11 (Aug 5, 2012)

.........  Also I've joined same challenge on curly Nikki


----------



## Britt (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge. I got my first full head sew in (perimeter left out) 2 weeks ago. I plan to keep this in for 8 weeks and then take it down to reinstall it again. I'm wearing Extensions Plus Relaxed texture and a little bit of their silky relaxed texture. I love this hair, it looks just like my own relaxed hair. I'm excited about the amount of new growth I will have when I take this down. That will put me at about 21 weeks of new growth. If all goes well, I will reinstall and possibly give thought about transitioning to natural. I don't miss my own hair , the only thing I miss is easy access to my scalp.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 5, 2012)

YoursTrulyRE said:
			
		

> Haven't updated in awhile but I lasted 12 weeks in my last install. Went on 7/27 and got it reinstalled (reused my onyc kinky curly). My stylist says I got some good growth some I'm going to try to keep this install in for 12 weeks as well.
> 
> For those ladies looking for a good moisturizer for your braids underneath, I've been using Shea Moisture Smoothie and it works great. My stylist said that my hair was so moisturizer that take down was a breeze for her.



YoursTrulyRE  How do u use this? Looks like it comes in a jar?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 5, 2012)

I've got so bored with is sew in I cut it and died the tips which I like but that will only save it for so long I miss my hair


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 5, 2012)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> YoursTrulyRE  How do u use this? Looks like it comes in a jar?



Yes it comes in a jar. I just scoop out a quarter size and massage/smoosh it into my braids. My hair just soaks it up.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 7, 2012)

Co-washed only the weave hair yday.
I'm trying to avoid my natural hair matting, so I'm reducing the frequency with which I wash the braids underneath.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 10, 2012)

Washing my upart today but not taking off my head since my closure is sewed on I've been sweating and working out so my hair is ewwww :-( so I'm going to workout first then wash and airdry after that I will straighten and flexirod it for the week  I'm really living my closure application this time Im so happy I dont have to blend


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 10, 2012)

I just took down my sew in after a month and I saw a little growth


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 11, 2012)

Rubbing a little coconut oil and castor oil on my edges.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just straighten my hurr gonna wear it like this for the week thanks to my Wigo it will stay straight after being wrapped w/o me hitting it with any hot tools


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 12, 2012)

Two weeks down


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 12, 2012)

My current install:


----------



## havilland (Aug 12, 2012)

i finally got my takedown.  i have not relaxed in a year, so i my goal is to basically maintaining at the same length.  i trimmed about an inch or so of relaxed hair.

here are some pics of my hair. in the pink smock you can see my hair after the weave takedown before the trim.  you can see the thin previously relaxed ends.  and then after the trim.  and the final style.

i haven't relaxed in a year.  my hair is texlaxed with about 6 inches of natural roots.  i have very fine, fragile, 3c hair that doesn't like chemicals.  when i was regularly touching up my roots, i did it 2 times a year.  i take care to protect my ends, so my hair is not overprocessed.  what you see in the before picture is just the natural wearing away of my hair over time.  i rarely use heat. (maybe 2-3 times a year) and i dust my ends every 2 months or so.  in short, i take care of my hair.  

anyway....what you see here (the thinning ends) is the reason i decided to stop relaxing/texlaxing....at least for now.  i can't seem to get past BSL and i feel for me that relaxing is the reason.  which makes me sad because i love the ease of relaxed hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 12, 2012)

well, i guess i will be kinda in this challenge soon.
I'm getting a weave for going back to school.
Hair Esthetics Kinky straight, 12 in.
I plan to keep it in about 3 months, if not longer.
my regimen in weaves is really simple. wash and DC once a week, style. oil my scalp and edges at night. i hope to get some good growth and some time away from my hair, while still being able to style hair.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 12, 2012)

havilland said:
			
		

> i finally got my takedown.  i have not relaxed in a year, so i my goal is to basically maintaining at the same length.  i trimmed about an inch or so of relaxed hair.
> 
> here are some pics of my hair. in the pink smock you can see my hair after the weave takedown before the trim.  you can see the thin previously relaxed ends.  and then after the trim.  and the final style.
> 
> ...



Looks fabulous! That's what my hair used to look like...tail and all. I hope the end result of my transition ends up as good and this


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 12, 2012)

Getting another sew-in today.  I'm using virgin filipino straight hair dyed natural blue/black 2 bundles maybe 3.  I hope it comes out right.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok goal is to keep my upart on till labor day weekend wash dc all day rebraid and put back on for another 4 wks keep doing that till I get a trim idk when though since I bc'd in feb


----------



## Napp (Aug 12, 2012)

can anyone recommend and inexpensive brand that is good. i wish i could get into weave but the prices seem high to me.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm getting a new install Saturday and I'm trying something new (to me!).   I'm going to use a lace front closure to protect the edges I usually leave out for the natural look.  We'll see how it goes. I'm going to make sure the closure is sewn in opposed to glued or taped.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 17, 2012)

Any recommendations for a GOOD BSS brand of hair?


----------



## Britt (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm loving the ease of this weave. For the past two weeks I've been wearing it back in a bun and while that's really simple, I'm quite content with that. The only thing I've started doing at night is moisturizing my perimeter leave out. Maybe when the weather cools down some I'll opt to wear it out more but even then, with all the new growth - I'll certain have to flat iron the edges so that it blends well and my hair seems to revert pretty easily. As my hair continues to grow and the new growth gets much longer, not quite sure what I'll do with the weave situation then but I'll find a way to make it work because I really want to use this as a mechanism for transitioning to natural. Trying to squeeze a good 4 more weeks out of this install and then take it down and reinstall the next day.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in on the next challenge for this!


----------



## polished07 (Sep 3, 2012)

Re-installed my upart and closure after about 2 weeks of wearing my natural hair out! It will be tucked away for the winter months!


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 4, 2012)

polished07 said:
			
		

> Re-installed my upart and closure after about 2 weeks of wearing my natural hair out! It will be tucked away for the winter months!



Looking good...details pls?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Sep 4, 2012)

I took down the TGH after a month and installed Sassy Mitchell Tight Curly. I plan to keep it in for 3 months. I might get it re-installed after 6 weeks. What shampoo/conditioner/leave-in is good for curly hair to maintain the curls?


----------



## beana (Sep 4, 2012)

I just realized I haven't posted any pics in this thread  I wear weaves 85% of the time. This is my latest self-install. I overcame my fear of length and used 18-20 for this  (long for me, I usually wear a 14") 

I am a 4a/b natural.

Backshot





Blending





Half pressed/ half natural





Blending close-up (i left the track exposed on purpose so you can see the textures side by side)





Curls


----------



## GoingBack (Sep 4, 2012)

beana - the match looks good. Where are the extensions from?


----------



## beana (Sep 4, 2012)

GoingBack Jace beauty.com its their medium coarse straight textured hair


----------



## GoingBack (Sep 4, 2012)

beana said:


> @GoingBack Jace beauty.com its their medium coarse straight textured hair


beana - Have you used this brand before? How does it do with shedding and tangling?


----------



## beana (Sep 4, 2012)

GoingBack

I have owned 5 bundles from Jace Beauty hair ranging from medium-very coarse, all the hair I've ever received from her has been top quality and FARRRR better than any BSS brand hair (not knocking BSS at all) but considering what this hair costs, top quality is to be expected. I do not experience more than a strand or two per day, the wefts are very strong and well done. 

There is no tangling with this hair either. Its very low maintenance and even poofs up a bit with humidity which is good for me because my own natural hair poofs. 

The good:
great quality hair
very realistic and believable texture
I can tell it will last a looonnnggg time 
The hair is very clean and healthy when you receive it, she has excellent quality control


The not-so good:
The wait time for this hair is very long approx 6 weeks
There is no guarantee the hair you receive will match your texture (no company can guarantee this) but it can be disappointing especially after waiting almost 2 months for your hair. the owner does attempt to match your texture but it all depends on what she has in stock at the moment

Final thought:
This hair s worth every penny and more. I recommend it to anyone who likes premium hair extensions


----------



## polished07 (Sep 4, 2012)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> Looking good...details pls?



Hey thanks this is aliexpress.com hair queen hair products is the vendor and the closure is by sunny may wigs I have 3.5 bundles and a 3x 4 lace closure all hair is brazilian and closure is behind mg hairline


----------



## lexxi (Sep 6, 2012)

So for now in not in the weave challenge I'm giving my sides a rest I think til after my vacation in oct which ends on the 19 I believe . Unless I can find a away to sew down a 3/4 wig and a closure and still make it look real but I've never dealt with closures so I dunno how. This hair I ordered for my bday was a fail so I dunno what ima do but for now I'm busy all the time and my hair is braided to the back in two braids. Here are some old photo from the last install. All pictures was of the same hair and last pic is of a curly twist out non blown out hair so shrinkage was at the max  lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ackee walk (Sep 17, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## shidagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I really hope you start a new challenge after this one because I would love to join!


----------



## AudraChanell (Oct 2, 2012)

I weaved my hair for the first time in AGES a few days ago.  
Here's my review of the hair ... me likey

http://www.youtube.com/user/audrachanell


----------



## AudraChanell (Oct 2, 2012)

How long do we have to wear the weave and are there any special rules?


----------



## polished07 (Oct 4, 2012)

AudraChanell said:
			
		

> How long do we have to wear the weave and are there any special rules?



This is a 6 month challenge it ends in December you don't have super long breaks in between take downs and just keep hair hidden reveal is at the end of the year hth!


----------



## polished07 (Oct 4, 2012)

So this is how I'm rocking my hair I hope it lasts for 3 weeks I'm on week 2 now. I was inspired by Rihanna's recent short cut and I love it! This is a wig Molly by its a weavecap I got it from hairwigharlem.com 
It's so easy and carefree definitely love this wig! 

I'll be rocking my bangs again for the remainder of the year using one of my closures and my last batch of Brazilian hurr my weave inspirations are below along w my current style ;-)


----------



## polished07 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oops here's how I want my next install to look when curly/wavy and straight


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 4, 2012)

Hanging in there  Coming to three weeks with this install


----------



## camilla (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi ladies this is my second install i have a vid I am new to YT so please be kind i will be doing Alot of hair videos So pls subscribe if you like thank you!! Pictures at the end of the video Its late so I am talking low

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i4FZculzDc&feature=plcp


----------



## camilla (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are pictures of my last three installs i self install I always use a net


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 13, 2012)

New install! I kept my last one for 4 weeks, and the take-out went beautifully. I straightened my own hair for a few events after, and got lots of rave reviews on my hair haha! But I hate people touching my hair. -_-

I am planning on going at least 6 weeks with this install, and I won't straighten next time, I will just detangle and bun upon take out.
Here we go!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 13, 2012)

I have had my install for 2 weeks now and i simply love it but i want to install a closure soon so i  don't have  to deal with leave out.


----------



## camilla (Oct 13, 2012)

ms.blue  I know thats why i did a full install while i wait on my closure


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i4FZculzDc&feature=plcp


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 14, 2012)

Although it's already October I'm in.  I'm weaving up my hair until the new year.  Who knows I may keep it up until spring of next year.  I'm game for it.   I'm not too crazy for having my hair out in the winter time.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 14, 2012)

camilla,  my closure is coming this week.  It is custom made with the hair i have installed already but i won't be able to get my hair redone until next month.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not a part of this challenge but i have a weave question i hope someone can help me with. I recently bought AAMH kinky curly but it's a dark brown color. Since I will be leaving some hair out, I will have to dye it. I also intend to seal it, wash and condition before installing. My question is in what order is best to do this, color - wash - condition - seal wefts or in another order? I've done some research but still can't find definitive information. Anyone got any info on this? TIA.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 15, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm not a part of this challenge but i have a weave question i hope someone can help me with. I recently bought AAMH kinky curly but it's a dark brown color. Since I will be leaving some hair out, I will have to dye it. I also intend to seal it, wash and condition before installing. My question is in what order is best to do this, color - wash - condition - seal wefts or in another order? I've done some research but still can't find definitive information. Anyone got any info on this? TIA.



msbettyboop, I would seal the wefts before doing anything. Wait a few days then do your shampoo, color and conditioner.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 15, 2012)

msbettyboop, i prefer to seal last after i color, wash & condition the hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 16, 2012)

I have velvet remi in my hair and although it does look real it looks boring any ideas on how to spruce up my hair.


----------



## Love718 (Oct 16, 2012)

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> I have velvet remi in my hair and although it does look real it looks boring any ideas on how to spruce up my hair.



soldier4hair 

When i get bored of hair i usually throw some flexirods in there or use the curling wand


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 16, 2012)

Great idea I will do this weekend.  I Am very hair lazy.  I work out a lot and I don't do much to my weave but where it in a ponytail.  It looks exactly like my hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 17, 2012)

ms.blue said:
			
		

> msbettyboop, i prefer to seal last after i color, wash & condition the hair.



ms.blue, won't that lead to a lot of hair loss? I split the wefts by the way.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 17, 2012)

msbettyboop, I assumed that the wefts weren't split.  In that  case, seal both sides twice before washing/conditioning or any other chemical service.  Since I don't split my wefts,  I seal after I do wash/con.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so tired of this velvet remi.  I'm thinking I'm going to change my install early and put this bohyme hair in.  Trying to last at least until the first.  I don't do my own sew ins so that's the other challenge the girl I go to in Detroit charges a 100 and does a good job because I have so much hair.  If I could find a college student to do it that would be even better or someone that charges much less but does a great job.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you ladies prep your hair for a weave? I'm wondering if I want to try something new I normally focus on moisture moisture moisture but I shed alot in the fall wondering should I do a garlic treatment this time


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 20, 2012)

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> I'm so tired of this velvet remi.  I'm thinking I'm going to change my install early and put this bohyme hair in.  Trying to last at least until the first.  I don't do my own sew ins so that's the other challenge the girl I go to in Detroit charges a 100 and does a good job because I have so much hair.  If I could find a college student to do it that would be even better or someone that charges much less but does a great job.




I usually pay between $150-200 so $100 is too bad, but when I get tired of my sew in or I want to stretch if a few more weeks I go and get it cut into a cute bob. New style, same hair... Just a suggestion!


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Oct 20, 2012)

polished07 said:


> How do you ladies prep your hair for a weave? I'm wondering if I want to try something new I normally focus on moisture moisture moisture but I shed alot in the fall wondering should I do a garlic treatment this time



The night before I'll wash with a clarifying shampoo, protein treatment, dc, evco for my leave in then air dry.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 20, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:
			
		

> I usually pay between $150-200 so $100 is too bad, but when I get tired of my sew in or I want to stretch if a few more weeks I go and get it cut into a cute bob. New style, same hair... Just a suggestion!



I was thinking that exact same thing.  I'm going to do that.  I do miss my bohyme.  That will be my next install.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 24, 2012)

I washed my hair and did it myself and actually like it.  Maybe I'm getting better at this.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 25, 2012)

Cutting my hair in a bob today.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kay my little 2 week hiatus is up! Here are the specs: 

Hair : Upart wig Brazilian natural wave vendor is Queen Hair product (this is my 2nd batch Juan can do no wrong in my eyes ) 3.5 bundles 16,20,24 inches 
Closure: ONYC Indian closure 14 in cut (1 yr old and its not worth the price IMO i like my closure from Sunnmae wigs 100x better 

Y'all know I'm not shy was just making a silly face I sent this pic to my HG!


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

I made it guys 6 weeks and it is so time.  I'm treating my hair it needs it bad!!!!!!  I did a oil treatment.  Before i reinstall the weave i will be doing a protein treatment.  Back in a weave in a week in a half.   .  

My next install will be my used Bohyme.   I may reinstall in a week or two.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

polished07 said:
			
		

> Kay my little 2 week hiatus is up! Here are the specs:
> 
> Hair : Upart wig Brazilian natural wave vendor is Queen Hair product (this is my 2nd batch Juan can do no wrong in my eyes ) 3.5 bundles 16,20,24 inches
> Closure: ONYC Indian closure 14 in cut (1 yr old and its not worth the price IMO i like my closure from Sunnmae wigs 100x better
> ...



I like it.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Nov 2, 2012)

Checking in. It's been awhile but I'm still in the weave game. Just had by ONYC 3c-4a reinstalled for the 3rd time.  I'm definitely getting my moneys worth.

I'm contemplating getting the ONYC Body-2-Wavy for my next install in January but not sure what closure to get to go with it. I may just reinstall my 3c-4a for a fourth time if I don't decide by then. I'm open to suggestions ladies.


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 3, 2012)

Washing my used Bohyme today getting ready for my install at the end of the week.  I may weave my hair up through the winter.  I'm excited  for my growth.  When my hair is out I get so bored with it.


----------



## polished07 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thought I was cute last night! I'm def gonna try my best to sass up this full head weave! Thought if share 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 3, 2012)

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> Washing my used Bohyme today getting ready for my install at the end of the week.  I may weave my hair up through the winter.  I'm excited  for my growth.  When my hair is out I get so bored with it.



I'm the same way, I start doing all of this busy stuff to it and end up causing breakage (twists/blowouts/pinning back updos etc) I'm glad to give my hair a little break


----------



## Nayna (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in a funk.  Idk what I want to do with my hair next.  I made a u part wig with my senghori shells hair for myself and my bff confiscated it (for a nice fee).  I'm considering repurchasing the 20 inch but I think I want to try something I saw on bhm.  I like the kinky straight but I think I want to make it kinkier.  I may braid it down and then perm it.  Then turn that into a u part wig.  Idk.  If I do it I will add pics.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Nov 3, 2012)

Deep conditioned my sew in and leave out this AM... I've had this install in for four weeks today.. going to try to hold out another 4. I was thinking about switching to braids for a while but I'm scared these African braiding shops will take out my edges!


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 4, 2012)

When you guys get your hair sew in do you go around the braid or through the braid?


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 4, 2012)

Cotton or nylon thread?


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't know there was a choice.   I get the one they give me in the bss.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 5, 2012)

delete.

Looking for ONYC hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so enjoying my 2 week break. I have to figure out what weave is next for me.  Any suggestions?  Any favorites?


----------



## polished07 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm loving my bangs right now! No blending just unwrap my hair and go! I think the holidays/cold months are perfect for big curls and straight hair I love to do textured/wavy/curly hair in that spring Im thinking about doing a bob?! But I want a lace wig one that's full and not a million bucks I want to ombré it like a reddish/auburn color


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm going back in a weave after thanksgiving right up to Christmas.  I'm really loving my hair right now.


----------



## polished07 (Nov 18, 2012)

I want this look but I don't want any hair out for NYE I'm thinking a lace wig but the one I was eyeing can't be dyed and I refuse to pay over a 100 for one help anybody know where I can get this look and dye it red?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 18, 2012)

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I'm going back in a weave after thanksgiving right up to Christmas.  I'm really loving my hair right now.



I'm dying to take my hair down but I'm fighting to keep this in for 6 weeks going on week 4 now!


----------



## Oneprettypa (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still hanging in there.. Weaving it up has been the best thing for me!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 9, 2012)

A wig I made...giving a sew ins a rest until March (my 31st bday)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> A wig I made...giving a sew ins a rest until March (my 31st bday)



I just had to chime into y'alls challenge...this is gorgeous ma'am!


----------



## lexxi (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought I would do a update I'm in kinkies has been since nov they will come down for the end of yr here is a very mini update ill show a pic from nov till this month I was taking a braid down at a time to tighten up  and curiosity killed the cat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Btw thought if mention I had to give up weave and 3/4 to give my sides so rest ill be purchasing a wig soon though


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 9, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I just had to chime into y'alls challenge...this is gorgeous ma'am!



Thank you! hairPleeezeGrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

I want to start wearing my wigs again soon. Do any of you work out in them?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 9, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I want to start wearing my wigs again soon. Do any of you work out in them?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I have but I prefer either half wigs w/hairband or w/o any hairpiece.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> I have but I prefer either half wigs w/hairband or w/o any hairpiece.



Ok. The wig I have has a bang... don't think that's going to work out...(no pun intended)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there still opening for the weave it up challenge ?


----------



## polished07 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wigging it until my next install hair is in twists right now ;-)


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Dec 18, 2012)

soldier4hair said:


> I'm so enjoying my 2 week break. I have to figure out what weave is next for me.  Any suggestions?  Any favorites?



I am kinda digging the L part wigs


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a question my tips are bronzed color but I am getting some virgin hair that 2 and I really don't wanna dye my hair because I am making a L or U part wig any suggestions?


----------



## beebellkel (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you wash your hair if you get your hair sewn on a netted cap?

BUMP


----------



## Oneprettypa (Dec 20, 2012)

beebellkel said:


> Can you wash your hair if you get your hair sewn on a netted cap?
> 
> BUMP



Yep, I do it every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 23, 2012)

About to make my next upart wig for my NYE hair Brazilian wavy I want to dye it or bleach since I've had this hair for over a year and its been bleached already ill keep it in for a bit


----------



## Britt (Dec 23, 2012)

beebellkel said:


> Can you wash your hair if you get your hair sewn on a netted cap?
> 
> BUMP



I wash my hair once a week with a full head and net underneath. I just take my fingers and rub between the tracks where the net is. Even though its a weave it feels best when it's light and freshly washed. Plus I usually put moisturizer or gel around my edges and I need that as well to be washed weekly.


----------



## Britt (Dec 23, 2012)

beebellkel said:


> Can you wash your hair if you get your hair sewn on a netted cap?
> 
> BUMP



I wash my hair once a week with a full head and net underneath. I just take my fingers and rub between the tracks where the net is. Even though its a weave it feels best when it's light and freshly washed. Plus I usually put moisturizer or gel around my edges and I need that as well to be washed weekly.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 23, 2012)

Naturalblessing29 said:


> I have a question my tips are bronzed color but I am getting some virgin hair that 2 and I really don't wanna dye my hair because I am making a L or U part wig any suggestions?




You can purchase a lace front closure


----------



## polished07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Totally wanting a new look I'm over the same Kim k curls on brazilian hair down to meh butt :-( I'm thinking of getting some kinky straight hair still debating on a closure as if I blow dry my hair once a week it shouldn't be bad BUT still don't want to risk heat damage so idk but I'm thinking this hair in a 12/14 inch and closure I just want to rock this till I make BSL


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to join the challenge in spurts between wigging it. I have a fresh sew-in. I'm loving this hair Zury Yes One Deep Spanish 4/30. It's synthetic remy hair. I plan to use chicoro mix to moisturize my hair daily. I will continue to use my MN mix and sulfur mix on alternating days.


----------



## Carmelella (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there a weave it up 2013 challenge??


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 25, 2013)

^ If there is I want in, I have some kinky curly hair I purchased last year, I have yet to use.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol.. I have to remember its 2013... I just checked... No new challenge yet


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 25, 2013)

Someone please start a new challenge. I'm getting mine done Tuesday & I plan to stay weaved up all year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Jan 25, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Someone please start a new challenge. I'm getting mine done Tuesday & I plan to stay weaved up all year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I started a new one!


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Jan 25, 2013)

Carmelella said:


> Is there a weave it up 2013 challenge??



I created one


----------

